# CO chases injured deer to schoolyard



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=4902094
I don't think that this requires an investigation; does it?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you will always have people blow a story out of proportion, in cases like this. there are too many naive people around that do not know anything about how far an injured animal can travel. adding also being in the city the deer is in a unfamiliar area, of course it will run around wild. To see someone chasing a deer would be a site in all its self. 

My vote goes to let it go, no investigation needed, I would just say that an investigation is in place to shut the public up about it and let it get go.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like someone took a pot shot at one of those urban Draper deer. *\-\* Idiots!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I grew up not far from there, and I can tell you, Draper is full of California transplants that are naive to wildlife issues, let alone how to handle a situation such as this. How far we've come (or gone, depending on your perspective) from the days when Porter Rockwell was the only one living out there.


----------

